# Park City Poaching and tresspassing



## joe_blough (Nov 27, 2013)

Due to an increase in permanent residents in the areas above SR40 hunters are being ticketed, having license and tags checked and cited by DWR and having trucks towed. The area above "Park City Heights", along the frontage road behind the new PC water treatment plant and the obvious access and parking areas all the way to Deer Valley resort are being heavily traveled this season. 

The top of that entire ridge, from Kearns road to Deer Valley resort is a busy residential area these days. All of this land West and above 40 is private (or within the restricted frontage road easement for 40) and most of it is inside Park City Limits. This means it is undeniably illegal to hunt there without current year written permission of the land owner, or to discharge a firearm. A lot of slack has been given but this is no longer going to be the case. Landowners on their own property and at least one mountain biking group on a designated recreation trail in the city have been intentionally shot at by hunters to try and be tough.

The old "I've been hunting here for years" argument is not going to work. It is however going to get an increasingly confrontation situation on the front page of KSL. Private property is no less a right for them than the right to bear arms. How would you feel if an unknown armed man or two was passing by your house on a dark evening? You would probably shoot first and ask later.

We can get as angry as we want but legal hunting is severely limited in this area at best and a flood of urban poachers has turned the landowners against hunters. Please spread the word. There are many permanently occupied houses just out of site above the SR 40 access areas and those house are well within the range of weapons fire. 

Since this will probably erupt in dumb name calling stuff I won't stick around. But if you want to ruin access to all hunting around Park City keep going up there and tearing up other people's land and being rude to the owners and hikers and bikers.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Ruin what access for Park City? I didn't know there was any. Park City has been the biggest waste of area added to the extended. I swear they opened it up so they could make money off of the tickets they give everyone. Im assuming you are talking about HWY 40 and the area south of the Park City exit and up towards the wasatch/summit county line. That is not all private and perfecty legal to hunt up to the ridge and county line. Unless the DWR officer I talked to was lying. What I have found in Park City, and Bountiful for that matter, is a bunch of rich, uppity jerk offs that think just because they own a million dollar house on an acre lot that that entitles them to the whole mountain. I have seen on more than one occasion home owners putting up posted signs and no parking signs in areas up to 500 yards from their property. If Park City access gets shut down I wont lose any sleep, its a joke anyways.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

joe_blough said:


> ....... Landowners on their own property and at least one mountain biking group on a designated recreation trail in the city have been _*intentionally*_ shot at by hunters to try and be tough.


Sorry, but this statement sounds less than credible. Do you have any proof? A police report or anything?? Attempted murder is a serious accusation.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Gotta love how residents constantly complain about deer and elk destroying their yards in these areas and then call the cops when hunters are doing something about it. I also think the accusation of hunters shooting at residents is exaggerated and rediculous.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

-BaHa!- get back on your bike and peddle to the nearest tree.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info.....? Kinda seems weird people are being shot at and we don't see it all over the news. If they are, then those "hunters" should be punished. However, I think a lot of the non-hunting public thinks that they are being shot at whenever they hear a gunshot in the general area that may have been fired at an animal.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

park city is a bunch of california idiots!! I can't stand them! They are a bunch of stuck up idiots! the best is the fact that where I hunt is off limits to dogs but yet the residents ALWAYS bring there dogs off leash up there. They look at me like I'm crazy for hunting the area and then I like to tell them, " you are not supposed to have dogs up here"
Then the look gets even worse, then I say " I set traps for coyote and if your dog gets into the trap it will kill it"
I usually get a more concerned look at that point! but yet year after year I see less locals!!


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

If you read the boundry description it reads "northeast along the summit/wasatch county line to highway 40." The access by the treatment facility is perfectly legal to use. As long as you are inthe wasatch county area and not on private land u can hunt this small piece. The Kearns blvd to deer valley area that you were nice enough to mention is in the middle of park city, and also in summit county and not legal to hunt. None of the landowners let people hunt their property there anyway. It is an area that myself and 2 friends hunt hard on the extended and we have spoken with dwr officers at the treatment facility to make sure we aren't breaking any rules. Bottom line is before you go blowing smoke, get some proper information. The boundry may change soon but as of this year it is legal just stay In Wasatch county and off private property. One last thing...to anyone who takes their dogs in this area I would suggest a leash. Wildlife harrassment by your unruly dogs that chase the deer here...it is a ticketable offense.


----------

